# St Simons Island Trout, Redfish & Flounder Report 6-7-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Had a tall order to fill for some visitors from the Buckeye state. Both Jeff & Drew are avid fishermen, and have been reading about the fine eating Redfish, Trout & Flounder that we have on our coast. With a strong incoming tide, we put a plan together and set out. Redfish was first on the menu, and the fishing gods were smiling as the first cast produced a nice slot. We worked on the Reds for a little bit and ended up with a mess of good slot fish. Next on the menu was Flounder, and of course we pinned on the trusty Gulp swimming mullet and went to work. It wasn't long before we had six to the boat, and Drew asked if he could run the trolling motor. This 9 year old boy held that boat in position against wind & current as good as anybody I've ever seen. He was a natural. I must not be following my own blog advice very well, because while Drew held me and his Dad in position, we pulled the hooks on three nice flatties.  With two out of the three slam members knocked out, and the water getting high, we continued our plan fishing tight to structure and grass. We had to run and gun several points, docks and rocks in search of the elusive Trout. Insert Drew the natural, as he picked up the cork rig and placed one perfectly against a grassed edge and watched the cork disappear after a short drift. We had been weeding through some short fish and a few missed strikes until Drew pulled out a nice 20 incher. Naturally, I gave Drew my hat and keys and told him to drive us home. Ended up with some break offs, pulled hooks, missed strikes and 4 nice slams including Drew's that equaled over 50 inches. Thanks Jeff & Drew for an awesome trip!


----------

